# tipificación de corderos



## Zob

Hello... Any farmers out there?

I have a form in Spanish (Ficha Clínica) in which details of the farm being inspected -- for the possible presence of disease -- are rquired to be entered. Under "Tipo de explotación" there are possible options to be ticked, and these are:

   Con reproductores
   Cebadero
   Familiar
*  Tipificación de corderos*
   Otros

Can anyone tell me, please, how to translate that phrase?

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Zob.

*  Tipificación de corderos --Classification of lamb.


Saludos.
*


----------



## Zob

Muchas gracias, Cubanboy, pero ¿qué quiere decir ésto? I don't really need to know this, but it would be nice to!


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. No soy experto pero entiendo que la idea es ir determinando la clase, las características o particularidades de cada especie, así como ir dividiéndolos de manera que se ajusten a un tipo o norma común.

No sé si esto aclara tus dudas. Esto es todo lo que puedo decirte partiendo del término de 'tipificación' y leyendo un poquito aquí y allá.

Saludos cordiales y buena suerte.
CB.


----------



## jalibusa

Tipificación means the lambs of individual breeds are classified as "pobre" "regular" "bueno" y "muy bueno" according to fat% and other criteria that make them more palatable. I believe this is a Spain thing, maybe european; I never heard of this being done in Uruguay.


----------



## cabazorro

Podrías ocupar cualquiera de estas palabras que son sinónimos de tipificar
homologar (to homologate), normalizar (to normalize), unificar ( to unify).
Espero te ayude


----------



## O Betanceiro

Tipo de explotación means operation type; which might be:
- As far as stocking rate and forage use: intensive (basically, indoors with no grazing)/extensive (in Spain we would say extensivo) when animals do graze for some hours or for the whole day, with a low stocking rate.

As related to production type: dairy / meat ; fattening / lambing herd

etc..


----------



## CARJR45

Zob said:


> You're right, O Betanceiro, I hadn't noticed it... The choices were:
> - Con reproductores
> - Cebadero
> - Familiar
> - Tipificación de corderos
> - Otros
> 
> That should make the question slightly easier, and more sensible!
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out.



La palabra correcta es "typification". Lo puedes verificar en Wikipedia.


----------



## CARJR45

cabazorro said:


> Podrías ocupar cualquiera de estas palabras que son sinónimos de tipificar
> homologar (to homologate), normalizar (to normalize), unificar ( to unify).
> Espero te ayude



La palabra correcta es "typification". Lo puedes verificar en Wikipedia.


----------



## urki62

Hola, 
la palabra correcta para tipificación es: typifying by colour, by variety...
Creo!!!
Estimados: a veces es mejor que los de habla hispana dejemos que respondan los nativos, no??


----------



## worldspeak

"Lamb grading"
"Grading" of livestock (cows, pigs, lambs, poultry etc.) involves "classifying" them based on "grade standards". 
http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/marketnews/grading/slaughterlambgrading.pdf
http://agecon.uwyo.edu/riskmgt/marketrisk/LivestockMarkettermsIII.pdf


----------

